

Bot.io: The pull request test/build bot - arturadib
https://github.com/arturadib/botio

======
arturadib
Greetings, OP here. Bot.io has been keeping Mozilla's PDF.js project
regression-safe since late 2011.

We decided to create a more general, customizable bot so that others could
easily deploy it for their projects.

The bot is written in Node.js and is cross-platform tested.

Go ahead, give it a try - it's really easy to get started. Hit me up on
Twitter if you need a hand: @arturadib

